# OK, here's the BEAR facts.



## bearswoodshop (Jan 13, 2006)

First off, this site was a treasured find for me, lots of good info, and a great bunch of people.  Well, I just turned 52, 7 kids, 6 grand kids and well, a bunch of long grey hair.  Always been pretty big, so the knick name BEAR fits.  I like to hunt, fish, trap, camp and just about anything outdoors.  We have a small 18 acre woods, with a cabin that overlooks the creek.  Now to the good part, FOOD, I love to cook (and eat).  My wife says I have way to many indoor appliances, how can that be, if it makes food and you don't have one, then you need it.  My outdoor cooking weapons consist of 3 offset smoker-grills, 1 weber kettle, 2 deep fryers (1 alum, 1 stainless), old brinkman smoker (wife says it needs buried), 2 fire pits and my latest addition is a gas powered smoker.  Wife thinks I'm crazy and go overboard with the world of cooking  :roll: , could she be right?  I will try and contribute where possible, and really appreciate the wealth of knowledge on this site.  BEAR


----------



## Dutch (Jan 13, 2006)

Bear, Glad you're with us! With that impressive list of toys :D you should have some good tips to share with us.  You can never have too many cooking/kitchen accessories. I currently own 15 camp dutch ovens and about a half dozen frying pans (all cast iron of course) and the Bride can't understand the need for "just one more" (the affliction of castironitis will do that to ya') *GROAN!!! * we're moving this weekend and I just remembered that I still need to box up all that cast iron  :shock:


----------



## jamesb (Jan 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard! I'm a newbie here myself... and to answer you question... A person can NEVER have too many cooking devices!

James.


----------



## sasquatch (Jan 14, 2006)

Welcome Bear...I think you and I are in the same boat friend, My pals call me Sasquatch for the same reasons....although only being 34 my hair isnt gray yet....but im waitin, Long Brown/Blonde hair, Mustache and Goatee, 6'3", 290lbs, size15 feet(sasquatch like) and when Im not huntin,fishin,campin,rollin around in the dirt the dogs and nephews, im in the the garage playin with my woodworkin stuff...or Im EATIN !!!
                        Take care, Todd


----------



## burksmoke (Jan 14, 2006)

Howdy Bear,

Sound like you have a really cool place to live!  I agree with the previous posts, you can never have enough cooking toys.  This is a really great site.  I think you will love it.  Check out some of the great recipes here and have fun.

Randy - Lone Star State


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2006)

Wife thinks I'm crazy and go overboard with the world of cooking  , could she be right?


I am not sure about this but I do not think that it is possible to go "overboard" on smoking meat.


----------



## mikeold (Jan 22, 2006)

Cheech,
Watch out man, it's a trap! Don't fall for it! My wife tries to convince me that I'm going overboard too. After 3 grills, 2 smokers, a turkey fryer, and a garage wall hanging full of cast iron skillets, she see's me looking at another smoker and starts the ole' don't you think you have enough, why do you need another one and so on. But persistance pays off, after awhile she just gives it up. You'd think that after 29 years of wedded bliss she'd have learned. Go figure. Hang in there, don't give in. You can't go overboard.

By the way Welcome Bear, it sounds like you are living my kind of life style.

Mike


----------



## monty (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey, Bear! Welcome to the group! If it has to do with good times and good food I am with you! There is no limit! Out here in the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont there is plenty of great hunting, super fishing and the good times do roll! Now if we could just keep the flatlanders out! Looking forward to your posts!
Cheers!
Monty


----------

